# Water changes with fish holding?



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am a bit behind on my water changes, but I have good filtration and I just upgraded to a bigger tank recently. I was getting my supplies together to do a water change and saw that one of my red zebras is holding, I thought it was a male, go figure. Can I do a water change without messing anything up or causing her to swallow or spit out the eggs? This is the first time any of my fish have ever held eggs before.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would go ahead and do the water change more than likely she will spit or swallow her eggs being that it's her first time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely, go right ahead with water changes.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

chances are this is the first of many, and the water change is more important than possibly loosing a few fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All true, but I have never had a water change cause a mom to lose her fry. :thumb:


----------



## Sweet81 (Jun 8, 2012)

Agree with the guys. I've been once in the same situation, so I just went ahead.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

experence fish will not care. the less experienced one will eat their babies. go ahead and do a water change. i rather lose the babie than the mom.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

i move holders to another tank lol guess that would be a water change...just sold 180 fish lol


----------

